# red tiger lotus bulb



## pophead (May 7, 2006)

hi new user here. :wave: 

anyways, I bought a red tiger lotus plant with the bulb about 18 months ago and the bulb fell off and I now have 3 plants plus a bulb. now here's my problem, every time the bulb fell off a plant it would grow a new plant almost right away, but now the bulb has gone about 2 months without growing a new plant. is there a way I can get the bulb to grow a new plant again? I've heard that there is like a liquid solution or something that I can put the bulb in and make it active again, is this true and how do I make the solution?
thanks!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello pophead! First off Welcome to APC! Its good to have you here 

As far as your question, The expierence I have with this sort of plant all stems from the lotus hybrid type bulbs you can some times find, great little plants  and I have seen the same things you describe of getting several plants from the same bulb.... However what the bulb does is act as sort of a storage area for the plant to keep excess nutrients and when it grows like that using energy to start new plants any then being immeadly detached I would imange there is going to be a point where it has used all of the stored energy trying to grow a new plant to store more.... and it becomes "empty" more or less... unable to have the resources to grow any longer. So in short no i dont believe there is any sort of solution you can soak it in to get it to come back.... not that I know of at least. 

Matt


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :cheer2: 

I personally have never heard of a "solution" to make bulbs active again. Maybe your Lotus is going through a doormat period, for most lilies do this. As long as the bulb is intact and in good condition it should sprout another plant. I would just leave the bulb planted where the top portion is not covered up and let nature take its course.


----------



## pophead (May 7, 2006)

ok thanks, I'll just wait and see what happens!


----------

